# burner's outdoor 2011



## burner (Jul 16, 2011)

Just a little something I have goin on at the moment..

First pic is an unknown seed from really dope herb from a few months ago. Just a huge tall stalk about 4-1/2' tall right now. Has white hairs all over and started to get red hairs last week. 

Second is California Hash, topped once 2 months ago...she's bushing up real nice, no training at all. She's about 4-1/2' x 4'

Last but not least is a clone from an LA Confidential I have indoors. She's been outside for 10 days in a 2 gallon smart pot. I'm looking forward to this one the most. I watched a video and apparently the guys outdoor LA Con turned purple on him and looked wonderful, hoping mine does the same 

Just fed everything today with Fox Farm all purpose fert 5-5-5 and a dose of Indonesian Bat Guano....and watered with molasses. All 3 are in Fox Farm Happy Frog soil.

Really liking organics right now...and the fact that I can re-use my soil after this is great

Be safe and happy smoking....headin to the shore soon for a big party on the bay :smoke1:


----------



## Locked (Jul 16, 2011)

Looking great burner....you got some healthy looking plants.


----------



## Smokey265 (Jul 16, 2011)

the first one looks really nice... i wish i had something like that


----------



## burner (Jul 16, 2011)

Thanks doods....really wish I had a spliff right now...at some mansion on the bay and its beautiful out


----------



## Johnny Trip (Jul 17, 2011)

Burner they look tasty already .
Btw how often do you use the FF all purpose fert and what dosages ?


----------



## burner (Jul 17, 2011)

Thanks Johnny - Last month for the first time I fed Fox Farm fruit & flower 5-8-4. My local store was out of it so I just went with the all purpose 5-5-5. I'm gonna keep feeding once a month I guess, or play it by ear. This is my first time outdoors and my first time feeding a granular organic fertilizer so it's a learning process right now


----------



## Johnny Trip (Jul 17, 2011)

Same for me, that's why I'm asking, I have a fert that is the same 5-5-5 and I burned some ak 47 with it, while some bag seed could handle double dosage.


----------



## burner (Jul 17, 2011)

Yep herb is a crazy plant...I love it   They're in 4 gallon pots, and I fed 1/2 cup of the Fox Farm and 1/4 cup guano ...so far so good. What size pots are yours in and how much did you feed?

The first feeding last month I fed 1 cup of the Fruit & Flower 5-8-4 and they handled it fine, so maybe i'll up it next feeding.


----------



## DonConSemillas (Jul 17, 2011)

looking great 

:48: good mojo for the grow !


----------



## Johnny Trip (Jul 17, 2011)

They are in 2 gallon pots, fed them a half cup of fert, also the soil is mixed with manures, they where also 5 weeks old .


----------



## burner (Jul 17, 2011)

Thanks don

Thats cool Johnny, good luck on the grow. I may have a height issue with mine soon. Both of them are about 1-1/2' from the top of my fence line. No bueno....I have have to try and try them down some.


----------



## burner (Jul 30, 2011)

Still growing strong...the bagseed has preflowers all over it. I took a clone and it threw roots today..so hopefully she turns out to be some dankness i'll have another one ready to go. The California Hash is still looking good, starting to get a lot of hairs on her. LA con is starting to take off a little..probably should have per her out sooner, but all in all ...lookin good

And a pic of my other harvest ...I'm eating 1-2 tomatoes a day and can't keep up. Gotta give some away soon. Grilled some up last night with some flank steak and squash. I picked a longhot and habenero and grilled as well. The longhot was tasty, the habenero was way too hot (all from the veggie garden). good eats


----------



## burner (Jul 30, 2011)

Grilled some up last night  with some flank steak and squash. I picked a longhot and habenero and  grilled as well. The longhot was tasty, the habenero was way too hot  (all from the veggie garden). good  eats


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jul 30, 2011)

Lookin good nice maters too


----------



## burner (Jul 30, 2011)

thank ozzy ..I grew mostly Ramapo's this year (Jersey tomato) They're sweet and real meaty.


----------



## BarkBuster20 (Aug 2, 2011)

go to bigger pots, will make a difference. if you can just go straight into the ground, you will enjoy a nicer yeild. looks great! i miss the days of growing outside the house.


----------



## burner (Aug 22, 2011)

Took some shots today, everything's looking pretty smooth. They all have been fed with tea the past 2 watering's and I'll probably continue that till harvest

Brewing 3 gallons at a time with molasses, Fox Farm Bulb food 3-8-8 and Indonesian Bat Guano 0.5-12-0.2.

We properly named the tall girl "Jersey Thunderfcuk" (hope I don't get in trouble for that). A lot of orange hairs, and has a strong sweet smell. The LA Confidential started to flower a little late and she went 10-1/2 weeks on me indoors, so i'm hoping she will finish up outside in time.

The California Hash has flowers everywhere, she's gonna start putting on some weight soon

Edit: forgot to add that I put a tarp over them to control watering, we've had heavy rain the past few weeks and the tarp really helped out. I catch rain water running off it with a tub anyway


----------



## burner (Aug 22, 2011)

some more


----------



## Ruffy (Aug 22, 2011)

lookin good burner!! glad all is good and i hope you shared that HUGE piece of meat with the lady. lol


----------



## burner (Aug 22, 2011)

Thanks Ruffy ...yeah I shared some with her, only because she seasoned it:laugh:. I kid I kid, I couldn't throw that whole thing down myself


----------



## Mountain209man (Aug 22, 2011)

good to c those crystals poping out soo soon. good lookers man outdoor mojo


----------



## burner (Aug 23, 2011)

Thanks for the mojo mountain man...right back at yah for your green monsters


----------



## burner (Aug 23, 2011)

Yeah Irish we've had a really weird summer, bad heat waves, constant rain...im glad I put the tarp over them. Now in august its actually been cooling off after all the rain. Mother earth is acting funny


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 23, 2011)

looking very nice *burner*..:clap: its allways a crap shoot outdoors here...we are haveing great weather and Hopeing for another month or so more:aok:

mojo for the Ladies


----------



## burner (Aug 23, 2011)

You sir are correct ...you're having a great summer, your bushes are monsters


----------



## burner (Sep 12, 2011)

Figured I was due for an update...the plants are looking good, but not getting enough light as they should. They're getting about 4-5 hours of sun a day behind the shed. Whenever I can, I put them out next to my porch for more sun, real bad timing though because next door neighbors are selling their house..gotta watch for people yah know? They can't really see next to my porch from their yard, but i'm just being paranoid.

Still feeding them the tea, I added bio-tone to the mix last week, per *BBFan's* recommendation. I'm hoping to go till around end of October 

First up is the Jersey Thunderfcuk, beefing up and the top cola is looking diesel. The side buds aren't messing around either, bulking up as well.


----------



## burner (Sep 12, 2011)

Having trouble uploading the Cali Hash ...i'll try again later


----------



## BBFan (Sep 14, 2011)

Looking good *burner*.  I just had to chop my od plants- been so wet lately I'm getting some mold issues.  Keep an eye out for it.  Green mojo to ya!


----------



## bho_expertz (Sep 14, 2011)

BBFan said:
			
		

> I'm getting some mold issues


 
Everyone is ... Here where i live the outdoors growers are getting insane seeing all the hard work going to trash with tha mould.

It is going to be a great year for those who grows indoor. More market because less offer :hubba:


----------



## burner (Sep 14, 2011)

BHO and BBFan...funny you should mention it, I had to pull a small branch Monday after seeing some mold ....even under the tarp andnot getting wet the weather is still hurting me. Bahhhhh just make it till end of Oct!


----------



## burner (Sep 14, 2011)

Here's the Cali Hash, looking pretty good. I wish they could both be getting more sun, but she's starting to put on some weight. Hopefully They go till the end of Oct. or so. None the less, she's frosty and smells nice


----------



## BBFan (Sep 14, 2011)

burner said:
			
		

> BHO and BBFan...funny you should mention it, I had to pull a small branch Monday after seeing some mold ....even under the tarp andnot getting wet the weather is still hurting me. Bahhhhh just make it till end of Oct!


 
Hey burner-  I just did a little more trimming on some of my od plants- easily threw away 2 or 3 zips so far- probably be more before I'm done (hate trimming, takes me a few days per plant).  Such a waste!

Check those colas carefully- found some deep inside that I didn't see when I first chopped.  Drying in 30% rh so hopefully it won't spread.

Your plants are looking great!  Hope they make it through the home stretch!


----------



## BBFan (Sep 14, 2011)

bho_expertz said:
			
		

> Everyone is ... Here where i live the outdoors growers are getting insane seeing all the hard work going to trash with tha mould.
> 
> It is going to be a great year for those who grows indoor. More market because less offer :hubba:


 
Was definitely a bad year here *bho*.  Luckily I ran some indoors.  It's really a shame after all this time to lose so much to mold.  Oh well.


----------



## burner (Sep 14, 2011)

BBFan - sorry to hear that, hopefully they dry out fine. I pulled 2 more buds today on the jersey thunder..not happy about it. The Cali Hash hasn't showed any signs of mold yet, it's supposed to be highly mold resistant and right now it's proving it


----------



## burner (Sep 15, 2011)

Pulled another one today...it's only been the smaller buds halfway up the plant.  Damn mold:angrywife:


----------



## BBFan (Sep 15, 2011)

You ought to look real close at your colas.  If it's that bad on the popcorn buds, it could be a bigger problem.  Good luck bud!


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 15, 2011)

That is so sad. Sorry that happened to both you guys.


----------



## burner (Sep 15, 2011)

Yeah BBFfan that's what i'm worried about. I couldn't get a good look today because it was rainy/cloudy all day. Gonna give her a good lookin tomorrow after work in the sun.

Rose....it's a terrible feeling trashing buds


----------

